# Looping tubes through themselves for pouch attachment



## Whiteleather (Feb 4, 2012)

Has anyone had luck using the tube-through-tube attachment for pouches?

I was hoping for this arrangement:

https://slingshotforum.com/uploads/monthly_12_2012/post-1951-0-84749100-1355486727.jpg

Purchased some pure latex tubing. Very nice stuff. To make the attachment to the pouch I made a hole through one 'side' of the tube with a hole punch.

After a few shot the tubing began to tear at the pouch. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

I don't use this method, but I think the key to longevity is a very cleanly cut hole. I simply tie my pouches and seem to get good life out of a set of tubes.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Make the tiniest hole possible. It will stretch plenty large enough to get the tube through. I use a needle.


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

Ibojoe said:


> Make the tiniest hole possible. It will stretch plenty large enough to get the tube through. I use a needle.


Like a sewing needle? What size? I might try this with some 1632 i have. I like this method in theory.


----------



## waimser (Sep 4, 2018)

Ive used this method exclusively for the months ive been shooting. It works very well, ive had a couple bandsets last nearly 3k shots(they were under powered). My current sets are lasting around 500 shots at nearly 200fps, my higher powered test bands didnt break at the pouch.

The thinnest wall tube I currently use is 1745, as its all ive got. Though all tests suggest that lighter tubing should be better for this method as it wont cut into itself like the 1745 does.

You need the hole to be a little farther from the end, and to be as small and neat as you can get it. I recommend using a new hole punch but if its cutting relatively cleanly through, then it should be fine.. Dont just stick a pin through though, it needs to be an actual hole.

Make sure any tools you are using are sanded smooth with a high grit sandpaper.

Ill try get a set or example made today and get some pics of my tools and method.


----------



## waimser (Sep 4, 2018)

Ok got some pics of the process.

Each pic in the album has a description to read.



http://imgur.com/V0GYcte


On the length of the cuff, ie, how far from the end the hole is.

Start with the cuff slightly longer than you think it should be.

If the tube is tearing through the cuff, you need the cuff to be longer.

If the cuff is wearing through the tube in less than a couple hundred shots then the cuff should be shorter.

Once you get the length dialed in for the tube youre using then you should get good longevity.

It takes me about a minute, maybe less to do each side.


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

waimser said:


> Ok got some pics of the process.
> 
> Each pic in the album has a description to read.
> 
> ...


This is basically the way I do it except I use alcohol as a lubricant to help the tube to go through easier. The alcohol evaporates quickly.

Also if you if put a thin piece of cardboard (old playing card, flyer from a magazine) between the punch and the anvil on your leather punch you will always get a clean cut hole. Sort of like putting scrap wood under the good wood when drilling to stop tear out. A clean cut hole will keep the hole from tearing prematurely.


----------



## Whiteleather (Feb 4, 2012)

So the original thread on this topic showed the process for making the 'hole' using a pair of nippers. The hole was just a snip from a pairs of scissors, not an actual hole. More of a slice with no material removed. (https://slingshotforum.com/topic/20186-how-to-attach-tubes-to-a-pouch-like-one-of-the-manufacturers/).

Note that the final photo shows the connection...but there is NO way that loose connection continued to look like that after one or two shots.

Regarding the snip cut I thought: 'that will just lead to tearing'. So I decided to use a hole punch for a clean hole.

My tubing is 1/16" thick walls. (https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00563SEU4/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o04_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1)

My hole punch is a leather punch with various sized holes. (https://www.amazon.com/SE-7924LP-Heavy-Duty-Revolving-Leather/dp/B000NK5VY2)

I started with the 4mm punch and got the tearing at the pouch. I have since moved to the 2mm hole and don't have tearing yet.

I am limited in how far down the tube I can make the hole by the length of the cutting nipple. I run the tube over the cutting nipple and bunch it up a bit. That puts the hole 3/4" away from the end of the tube. (https://www.slingshotcommunity.com/attachments/10966704_909489709084099_215668092_n-jpg.6565/).

When I draw the slingshot, the pressure on the pouch-to-tubing is extreme. It pinches the tubing down to about the thickness of the pouch. I lube the connection with alcohol when I pull the main tube through the hole so that it evaporates very quickly under pressure. I use the same alcohol to lube the wrap connection at the slingshot. There is no degradation of the latex due to the alcohol.

The joint is so tight at the pouch, it is as if I need to put something inside the tube to keep it from strangling itself.

I will keep shooting the current tubes and monitor for tearing or wear.

I have seen plastic 'fingers' that attach to the pouch and the tubing is slipped over the fingers. Anyone know where to get those fingers?


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

Whiteleather said:


> I have seen plastic 'fingers' that attach to the pouch and the tubing is slipped over the fingers. Anyone know where to get those fingers?


These?

https://simple-shot.com/vip/tubular-pouch-pins/


----------



## waimser (Sep 4, 2018)

Whiteleather, I don't see anything that you're doing wrong, Except maybe pulling it too tight against the pouch.

Using the smallest hole on that punch, you shouldn't need to bunch the tube up on the nipple. Pushing all the way onto the nipple without bunching it should be a good starting point to work from.

You I wouldn't lube the rubber when cinching it up to the pouch. If the cinch against the pouch is too tight it will increase the likelihood of it tearing through or cutting into itself by a lot. You just want it to be as tight as it naturally makes itself when you're pulling back ready to shoot, maybe just a little tighter, but certainly not by much.

You just need to set it in the right place before cinching so that it ends up sitting straight once its tight.

I'll get some pics of how it looks under full stretch and come back and add to this post. Maybe it will help.

EDIT. LOL these pics were hard to get without access to a vice 

https://i.imgur.com/pX958X1.jpg

https://i.imgur.com/LRZnOga.jpg

https://i.imgur.com/aOVf0Sw.jpg

Note, the cuff itself is not under any load, even at full stretch. This is a very soft leather pouch which is why the tube is crimping it a little. My normal pouches dont crimp like this at all, but i cant get good pics as the edges are really fuzzy.

These bands are an agressive taper with about 500 rounds fired and are just starting to show wear where the tube rubs the inside of the cuff. This is about optimal as far as my testing shows so far. No cutting of the tube with the cuff, and no tube tearing through the cuff.


----------

